# controls for media closet in basement.



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Use a wired infrared repeater. A pickup goes up near the TV, wires lead back to the repeater block near the gear. IR emitters go from that block to the front of each device. CAT5 wire works fine for this sort of thing. There have been many schemes for doing this but in the end using a standalone wired IR repeater is the tried-and-true most reliable. Trust me, I've tried just about EVERYTHING else.


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you. You saved me a lot of headaches. One more question. Can I buy a universal remote to control the receivers so I can run one wire?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

You may run into issues with your PS3 controllers, depending on how far away and what materials the signal must pass through. 

You only run one wire (a CAT5 or 3.5mm audio cable) for the IR repeater. It just sees any IR signal and repeats it, so if you have 1 remote or 50 they will all work with the IR repeater.

Example:
http://www.amazon.com/IR-Repeater-System-Control-Theater/dp/B0016PM63W

That one uses a 3.5mm audio cable for the IR receiver. There is a 50' extension available on the same page for about $6.


----------

